# C40 vs CT2 vs Dream HP??!!



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone.I'm in the fortunate position of being able to afford another colnago.I have a c40 hp and want to get a colnago that rides differently.I've been thinking of a CT2 or perhaps a Dream but I'm more inclined to go with titanium than alu.Has anyone got any suggestions and how will the ride differ.I would swop wheels so that wont be a factor.Thanks


----------



## ovalmasterofmydomain (Feb 3, 2004)

I believe they're discontinued, but you can still get Ovalmasters too. I haven't ridden a C40 so I can't compare them, but I sure like mine.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Ti*

Go with the CT2 -- you'll love the ride. It's very responsive yet comfy, much like your C40. The Dream bstay is good alos, but a bit harsher. The recent Cycling Weekly (UK mag) has a review of the Dream, and gives it high marks, and it was the 2003 with the one inch front end.

One of my favorite all time Colnago's is my BiTitanio -- it still rides FANTASTICO !!!!


----------



## CT2 (Feb 19, 2004)

HandyAndy said:


> Hi Everyone.I'm in the fortunate position of being able to afford another colnago.I have a c40 hp and want to get a colnago that rides differently.I've been thinking of a CT2 or perhaps a Dream but I'm more inclined to go with titanium than alu.Has anyone got any suggestions and how will the ride differ.I would swop wheels so that wont be a factor.Thanks


I would go with the CT2. I just got mine and the ride is night and day better than the dream that I was lent while waiting. I found that the CT2 offers a quieter ride, less road vibration. I haven't noticed any loss in stiffness. Also the I think that the CT2 will be quieter than the Dream. The Dream that I rode sufferred that squeaking noise that I found most aluminum bikes suffer from.
I let you know how the CT2 rides as I get more miles on it.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

C50 said:


> Go with the CT2 -- you'll love the ride. It's very responsive yet comfy, much like your C40. The Dream bstay is good alos, but a bit harsher. The recent Cycling Weekly (UK mag) has a review of the Dream, and gives it high marks, and it was the 2003 with the one inch front end.
> 
> One of my favorite all time Colnago's is my BiTitanio -- it still rides FANTASTICO !!!!


C50: Is there a way I can get a copy of just that article. I have a Dream B-Stay and would like to read the review.

Thanks.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

froteur said:


> C50: Is there a way I can get a copy of just that article. I have a Dream B-Stay and would like to read the review.
> 
> Thanks.


www.cyclingweekly.co.uk have a list of all the review and you can order re-runs. Unfortunately ditched my copy a few months ago.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

Monty Dog said:


> www.cyclingweekly.co.uk have a list of all the review and you can order re-runs. Unfortunately ditched my copy a few months ago.



thanks


----------



## CDanRun (Jan 22, 2004)

*Go With The CT2...*

I just got my CT2 HP about 6 weeks ago. I have a 1000 miles on it and I am loving it. I have one complaint. Every time I wash it I find a new scratch. I went with the PR10 Color Scheme which attracts attention. 

Example: I was watching my girlfriend running a marathon and I had biked to mile 24. Rain was falling in sheets and people were looking miserable. Three guys, as they were running by in severe pain, said:

"Sweet Bike"
"Dude, your Colnago is getting wet"
"Nice Sled, man"

I didn't expect that kind of attention.

If the few hundred extra dollars doesn't bother you the CT2 will make you pretty happy. 

Although, I rode a C40 BStay and I really wanted that...but the few hundred extra dollars was getting in the way .


----------



## wrench (Jun 15, 2004)

HandyAndy said:


> Hi Everyone.I'm in the fortunate position of being able to afford another colnago.I have a c40 hp and want to get a colnago that rides differently.I've been thinking of a CT2 or perhaps a Dream but I'm more inclined to go with titanium than alu.Has anyone got any suggestions and how will the ride differ.I would swop wheels so that wont be a factor.Thanks


I just got my Dream HP a couple of weeks ago and have got almost 500 kms on it. It rides great, stiff for sprints and climbing but not too harsh for riding in the saddle on crappy roads. Not really the lightest ride out there but it is sweet.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

wrench said:


> I just got my Dream HP a couple of weeks ago and have got almost 500 kms on it. It rides great, stiff for sprints and climbing but not too harsh for riding in the saddle on crappy roads. Not really the lightest ride out there but it is sweet.


How come it says "C-50" on the seat stay?


----------



## RudyQ3 (Jul 14, 2004)

Are you sure you didn't actually get a C50 instead?

Christmast came early?


----------



## wrench (Jun 15, 2004)

RudyQ3 said:


> Are you sure you didn't actually get a C50 instead?
> 
> Christmast came early?


I'm sure it is an aluminum Dream HP. There have been quite a few 2004 frames coming with the "new" C-50 rear end. Who knows why?


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

wrench said:


> I'm sure it is an aluminum Dream HP. There have been quite a few 2004 frames coming with the "new" C-50 rear end. Who knows why?


I know why.

Because they ordered a lot of them from Taiwan and need to use them up.


----------

